# Tamales!



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Only took me 8 hours!

































































This is a half a batch done with the other half still steaming. It's a staple at the hood Christmas party. Total will give me lots of meals throughout the year. 

Be nice , do the right thing, be good to people , have a good time.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks interesting. Labor intensive meals are the best...


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

naclh2oDave said:


> Only took me 8 hours!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

I will take 4 dozen please, you seem to be doing them right, I will try them...


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

halo1 said:


> naclh2oDave said:
> 
> 
> > Only took me 8 hours!
> ...


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, that's definitely work! But it's one of my favorites.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

*Love Me Some Tamale's*

Looks great, my wife just made a ton of them yesterday. She also has an annual tamale night where a bunch of women get together and make them. Pretty interesting to watch but not for long because they are having a few drinks and it not safe for men after that:no::no::no:.
A family tradition in Oklahoma; where my wife is from.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll place an order for 24 of them . Looks awesome !


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Man, I wish this was a party get together type of thing! I probably had a total of 12+ hours invested total. 

Be nice , do the right thing, be good to people , have a good time.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Somebody resuscitate me, cause i just died... Death by drowning in drool.
Those look great!
I'll take six dozen, please and thank you.

I miss the ladies going door to door selling hogshead tamales back in SoCal.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Labor of love there Dave! Looks terrific.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Mama Mia that looks great!!!


----------

